# How do you kill Yucca



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Any Western guys have a good way to kill some invasive yucca without digging them out? They've got taproots down to about 2ft currently. A few patches of grass that I put up has some spots where the yucca are so condensed that I have started having to swath around them. Any ideas?

Trey


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

There are a few chemicals that will do the job . You can try 19 oz of Remedy 15% to 1 gallon of diesel, use dye to mark treated plants. You can check with New Mexico State or Texas A&M , they will have some research on the issue. Jeff


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Take a weed eater and scuff the leaves up then use roundup, might have to hit em several times. I did the same to some that came back after pouring the new porch, but I used a paint brush as the wife had already landscaped.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Take a weed eater and scuff the leaves up then use roundup, might have to hit em several times. I did the same to some that came back after pouring the new porch, but I used a paint brush as the wife had already landscaped.


I had no idea that yucca cactus would grow up your way ? They are pretty tough plant for a weed eater even those bat wing mowers . I think you can use tordon 222 on it also .


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

panhandle9400 said:


> There are a few chemicals that will do the job . You can try 19 oz of Remedy 15% to 1 gallon of diesel, use dye to mark treated plants. You can check with New Mexico State or Texas A&M , they will have some research on the issue. Jeff


I've used that combo before and it will kill anything, as will roundup and diesel.....course depending on how heavy the diesel is, there may not be any growth for a few years of any kind. When I coached baseball, I would do the outfield lines like that, didn't have to line those fields for two years after that.....on foul balls we didn't have to watch for chalk to fly, just dirt....


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

panhandle9400 said:


> I had no idea that yucca cactus would grow up your way ? They are pretty tough plant for a weed eater even those bat wing mowers . I think you can use tordon 222 on it also .


Ours in Indiana look like this: http://static1.squarespace.com/static/519fc518e4b046d94a9788ad/t/52cce7b1e4b0113011c34f7b/1389160370028/Yucca+(diychatroom.com).jpg

Still a Yucca though. The ones in England look more like a tree though since the really never get a killing frost.

Just need to really scuff the leaves up so the roundup soaks in better.

The wife JUST had to have em, now that the porch and foundation is redone I didn't want the roots plugging the new tiles we placed around the foundation while it was still exposed.


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

If you have only a few, kill them with a salt. A good mixture is 3 or more pounds of ammonium sulfate per gallon of water and drench around the plant. This is a fertilizer, but at this strength it will cook the plants. I've killed them in California this way, sounds crazy, but it works.


----------



## treymo (Dec 29, 2013)

Have probably a total of 2 acres. Squirted tordon on them today, we will see if they survive that kind of torture.

Thanks,
Trey


----------



## Hugh (Sep 23, 2013)

Trey, here is a good paper on Yucca control. Spraying in the whorl of the plant seems to be a good idea. http://www.ianrpubs.unl.edu/live/g2086/build/g2086.pdf


----------



## Rhinoman (Dec 7, 2014)

Hey guys the best thing I have found is to dig them out I know you don't want to but yuccas are very tough to get rid of. I have never had any luck spraying. Even if you don't get the tap root continues mowing will kill them. That what I did in my hay field. I just took the backhoe plucked them out. Good luck.


----------

